# Frage zu CVSNT



## firestone (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu CVSNT. Wir müssen unseren CVS Server neu aufsetzen (der alte ist schon ziemlich lange im Einsatz). Nun die Frage ist CVSNT eine freie Software oder nicht? Ich habe im Internet nur eine Trial Version zum downloaden gefunden auf der Seite

CVS Professional Unterstützung und CVSNT Español

Was brauchen wir um CVSNT downloaden zu können und ohne Einschränkungen nutzen zu können oder gibt es noch andere Seiten wo es als "Freeware" heruntergeladen werden kann. 

Wer kann helfen  

Danke im vorraus
LG fireli


----------



## Landei (28. Sep 2010)

CVS hat zwar seit einiger Zeit einen "Nag-Screen", ist aber - soweit ich weiß - immer noch frei.

Aber wenn ihr sowieso schon alles neu macht, warum nicht gleich zu Subversion gehen? Die Unterschiede sind recht gering, aber einige Details sind meiner Meinung nach bei Subversion besser gelöst, es wirkt insgesamt moderner, und einen Nag-Screen gibt es auch nicht. Es gibt auch Tools für einen "Umzug". Bei der IDE-Unterstützung liegen beide gleichauf. Falls ihr auch Open-Source-Projekte benutzt: Google Code bietet nur Subversion (und Mercurial) an.


----------



## kama (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

nutzt Ihr mergepoints von CVSNT ? 

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## firestone (28. Sep 2010)

Leider können wir nicht so ohne weiteres auf SVN umsteigen wir haben ein externes Softwarepaket welches leider mit CVS zusammen arbeitet (ist etwas kompliziert) wir wollen zwar irgendwann umsteigen aber das geht nicht mal eben und da unser derzeitiger CVS Server schlapp macht müssen wir schnell umsteigen auf einen neuen  . 

Nein mergepoints verwenden wir nicht


----------

